# server down



## gna (11. Juni 2006)

die dateien die du brauchst um blasc zum laufen zu bringen wie, blasc.exe usw. kann man nicht mehr mit dem webinstaller downloaden... server down?

EDIT: 
220 ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (Planet-Multiplayer FTP Server) [82.149.224.xx]
USER anonymous
331 Anonymous login ok, send your complete email address as your password.
PASS IEUser@
230 Anonymous access granted, restrictions apply.
SIZE /sites/rpg24/BLASC/BLASC.exe
550 SIZE: Operation not permitted

 pls fixen


----------



## joshivince (11. Juni 2006)

Habe auch Blasc gerade installiert... bis auf die uninstall.exe ist das BLASC-Verzeichnis leer... Es kommt kein BL Tray und auch kein Download oder so...

need Help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordarn (11. Juni 2006)

habe ebenfals dieses problem....denke auch das der server down ist wo er eigentlich die daten saugt für den install... kann man nur hoffen das es bald wieder geht  :wink: 

fals ich falsch liege mit meiner vermutung und es an was anderem liegt bin ich für jede hilfe dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtremo (11. Juni 2006)

Geht bei mir auch nicht... Und ich dachte schon ich mache was falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (11. Juni 2006)

*wart...


----------



## gna (11. Juni 2006)

zzZzZzzZZzZzzzZzzzzzzz


----------



## joshivince (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo? Was geht denn?


----------



## Brennessel (11. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir geht auch nix... meine chars gibt es angeblich nicht usw...


----------



## Andyy (11. Juni 2006)

Brennessel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bei mir geht auch nix... meine chars gibt es angeblich nicht usw...



das liegt daran das einige server down sind


----------



## joshivince (12. Juni 2006)

Ja nur wie lange!? *grmbl
Gibts mal einen Kommentar vom Entwicklerteam? Oder sind alle im Urlaub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (12. Juni 2006)

Immer noch kein Statement... das kann nicht wahr sein, oder? Was ist das für ein Support? Sehr ärgerlich... ich sage: TSCHÜSS


----------

